# 9th Annual SMF NC Gathering, May 15, 16 and 17th 2020(POSTPONED)



## alelover (Dec 16, 2019)

The date is set. Mark your calendars.
May 15, 16 and 17th 2020.

Check out the past 8 gatherings here.

1st Annual NC Gathering

2nd Annual NC Gathering

3rd Annual NC Gathering

4th Annual NC Gathering

5th Annual NC Gathering

6th Annual NC Gathering

7th Annual NC Gathering

8th Annual NC Gathering

We will once again have it at our "Lake View Estate" in Concord, NC. We are about 20 minutes north of Charlotte in Concord. Near the Cabarrus Arena.
More details to follow.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 16, 2019)

Count me in!!

Happy Smoking
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 27, 2019)

Not sure yet. That is if I'm allowed back.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2019)

Reservations made at motel hope to be able to keep them.

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Dec 30, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Reservations made at motel hope to be able to keep them.
> 
> Warren


Hope to see you then!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2019)

Yea after seeing you in PA a couple weeks before.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2020)

Is it still on???

Warren


----------



## alelover (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh yeah. Already planning.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2020)

Great let me know what you might need Scott.
Plans are to arrive in the area Thursday and leave Monday

Warren


----------



## alelover (Feb 13, 2020)

Will do.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2020)

No crab soup though I don't have any crab meat in the freezer and its $25 lb.

Warren


----------



## alelover (Feb 13, 2020)

Can't just go catch some?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2020)

Man I wish I could Scott but its way to early in the season.

Warren


----------



## alelover (Mar 17, 2020)

7 weeks away. As of now the gathering is still on.  Hopefully by then this coronavirus thing will have died down and we can get back to normal.  Stay safe everyone.  And wash those hands.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 24, 2020)

Scott we have backed out for this year canceled our motel. Hope it still goes on and you have a great time.

Warren


----------



## alelover (Apr 9, 2020)

It looks like we have to postpone the gathering at this point. Does not look like we will be clear of this virus by mid May.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry to hear but I thought it would happen. Oh well there is next year.

Warren


----------



## boykjo (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## phatbac (Apr 10, 2020)

Crap! We were so looking forward to it but if it needs to push it out to keep everyone safe and healthy then its worth it. Hopefully we can have one this year! 

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 27, 2021)

So it's been a year now, any thoughts on another gathering?


----------



## alelover (Mar 30, 2021)

I want to have one this year but thinking of moving it to September for the safety of all of us. Cricket and I will be fully vaccinated by end of May. Hopefully most people will be vaccinated completely and mostly immune by September.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 30, 2021)

Sounds great Scott. Would like to come again. Pa fall gathering is the first weekend in Oct.

Warren


----------



## alelover (Apr 20, 2021)

What do we think of September?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey Scott not sure of your date or what you are doing but sounds good to me.

Warren


----------



## alelover (Aug 6, 2021)

The New 9th Annual SMF NC Gathering, September 17, 18 and 19th 2021
					

Due to Covid we had to postponed the original 9th Annual Gathering but we are back. The date is set. Mark your calendars. September 17, 18 and 19th 2021. We request that all participants in this great event will be vaccinated by then.  Check out the past 8 gatherings here.  1st Annual NC...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## boykjo (Aug 9, 2021)

Sounds good..........


----------

